# The many faces of CC...



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

I was bored.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm worried.


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

The last two pics are totally porno.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

What, double cream and half a B-29 fuselage?


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah sure  Innuendo or what


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

That is sick!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2005)

After this thread, I officailly denounce this website and my Administrator title....

I think now I'll find God, cause after that string of pics, I've lost my faith in humanity.....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Since when was CC part of humanity??


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Friggin hell I'm lost for words Les, which considering my total vocabluary consist of 47 words of which 20 are swear ones don't take much doing.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep, that's some weird shit! That last one looks like you just copped a load of......well, you know what! LOL


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

The camo paint is gayish, too.
And the last one makes me throw up...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

The camo paint one isnt that gayish...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2005)

Oy!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2005)

U look like Al Jolson in that pic CC....


----------



## Erich (Oct 27, 2005)

actually the last pic appears you have smoked some bad doobie in your bong and gaged and threw it back up................

yeah bin there with two many other sickos, so it also looks that you like to play with plastic toys eh ? 

Where's security ?


----------



## Maestro (Oct 27, 2005)

Okay, who put PCP in the apple juice ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a wide assortment of plastic toys...lanc has more however...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2005)

Did Lanc have to send back his life-size female sheep replica, or was he able to "repair" it??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah...well, atleast i don't have... ummm... YEAH YOU HEARD ME!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Did Lanc have to send back his life-size female sheep replica, or was he able to "repair" it??



He was never happy with it in the first place, and the firm were happy to trade it in for a male sheep...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

One question CC,

why why why why why?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats 5 questions that are the same


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes but even so, WHY?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Why not?


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay, you have a point there


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Why so?


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

It's not insulting anyone and it's not too ing so why not?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Well les asked me a question, I answered it for him...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

oh my god.... seems i didn't miss anything really important. I already knew all this.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

GAY!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

SuperGay(s)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

He either is doing something gay or has a hair cut like the Flock of Seagulls!


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

just wait for his post to confirm that
c'mon cc, post something self-degrading........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

I smell of poo poo and my boxers are browner than a field of....brown things....

Self-Degrading enough?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

Quite!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought as much...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 3, 2005)

EW!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

No you're getting confused evan, that's a female sheep, which is *lancs* thing, not mine


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2005)

Yea, and thanks for sending me that pic of Lanc at Halloween CC.. Mind if I post it for all to see????

Cool.......


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2005)

holy cripes ! that's George Stevens at the Oregon state fair 2005 ...........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

That shot was taken right before the autorities booted him out...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL oh my god that is funny!


----------

